# Bergomi, Marchegiani, Di Canio e co sul Milan. Le dichiarazioni.



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

Marchegiani:"Il Milan ha vinto tre delle ultime cinque per 1-0. In tutto l'anno ne aveva fatte solo due. Ha perso un pò di brillantezza e fa fatica a chiudere le partite. Però in un momento in cui tutte le squadre sono stanche, il Milan per fiducia e per giocatori che stanno facendo bene dà l'impressione di avere qualcosa in più. Maignan? E' molto veloce e agile. Ieri grande uscita all'ultimo secondo. Fa quello che i compagni si aspettano da lui"

Di Canio:"Negli ultimi venti minuti ieri poteva finire 1-1 ma il Milan ha tenuto dopo il gol di Kalulu. E in stagione ha avuto due episodi arbitrali che lo hanno penalizzato. Giroud? Ha fatto gol pesanti. Non è mai stato titolare in nessuna squadra. A volte è stato sopravvalutato a volte sottovalutato. Giocatore che ci sta, serio. Pioli ha scelto il momento giusto per dare solidità. Io faccio un nome, Calabria, ma giocherebbe titolare nella Juve? Non lo so. Ma è da tanto nel Milan perchè è un esempio fantastico. Poi Kalulu, Tomori, li stiamo facendo passare per fenomeni, sono veloci e applicati. Si è parlato di Ibra a Sanremo, ma ha fatto questo senza perdere autorevolezza".

Caressa:"Bisogna sottolineare l'importanza di Giroud, è uno serio. Maignan è il miglior portiere del campionato".

Bergomi:"Io parlo bene del Milan da due anni. MI è rimasta impressa la frase di Maldini l'anno scorso, prima del derby. Mi disse noi siamo forti. E lo disse due anni fa. Il Milan ha più soluzioni di altri in tutti i ruoli".

In aggiornamento


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marchegiani:"Il Milan ha vinto tre delle ultime cinque per 1-0. In tutto l'anno ne aveva fatte solo due. Ha perso un pò di brillantezza e fa fatica a chiudere le partite. Però in un momento in cui tutte le squadre sono stanche, il Milan per fiducia e per giocatori che stanno facendo bene dà l'impressione di avere qualcosa in più. Maignan? E' molto veloce e agile. Ieri grande uscita all'ultimo secondo"
> 
> Di Canio:"Negli ultimi venti minuti ieri poteva finire 1-1 ma il Milan ha tenuto dopo il gol di Kalulu. E in stagione ha avuto due episodi arbitrali che lo hanno penalizzato. Giroud? Ha fatto gol pesanti. Non è mai stato titolare in nessuna squadra. A volte è stato sopravvalutato a volte sottovalutato. Giocatore che ci sta, serio. Pioli ha scelto il momento giusto per dare solidità. Io faccio un nome, Calabria, ma giocherebbe titolare nella Juve? Non lo so. Ma è da tanto nel Milan perchè è un esempio fantastico. Poi Kalulu, Tomori, li stiamo facendo passare per fenomeni, sono veloci e applicati. Si è parlato di Ibra a Sanremo, ma ha fatto questo senza perdere autorevolezza".
> 
> ...



esplodono fegati vero Di Canio?


----------



## malos (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marchegiani:"Il Milan ha vinto tre delle ultime cinque per 1-0. In tutto l'anno ne aveva fatte solo due. Ha perso un pò di brillantezza e fa fatica a chiudere le partite. Però in un momento in cui tutte le squadre sono stanche, il Milan per fiducia e per giocatori che stanno facendo bene dà l'impressione di avere qualcosa in più. Maignan? E' molto veloce e agile. Ieri grande uscita all'ultimo secondo. Fa quello che i compagni si aspettano da lui"
> 
> Di Canio:"Negli ultimi venti minuti ieri poteva finire 1-1 ma il Milan ha tenuto dopo il gol di Kalulu. E in stagione ha avuto due episodi arbitrali che lo hanno penalizzato. Giroud? Ha fatto gol pesanti. Non è mai stato titolare in nessuna squadra. A volte è stato sopravvalutato a volte sottovalutato. Giocatore che ci sta, serio. Pioli ha scelto il momento giusto per dare solidità. Io faccio un nome, Calabria, ma giocherebbe titolare nella Juve? Non lo so. Ma è da tanto nel Milan perchè è un esempio fantastico. Poi Kalulu, Tomori, li stiamo facendo passare per fenomeni, sono veloci e applicati. Si è parlato di Ibra a Sanremo, ma ha fatto questo senza perdere autorevolezza".
> 
> ...


Stasera Di Canio da sberle. Invece il fratello rossonero Bergomi al solito da applausi.


----------



## Lo Gnu (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marchegiani:"Il Milan ha vinto tre delle ultime cinque per 1-0. In tutto l'anno ne aveva fatte solo due. Ha perso un pò di brillantezza e fa fatica a chiudere le partite. Però in un momento in cui tutte le squadre sono stanche, il Milan per fiducia e per giocatori che stanno facendo bene dà l'impressione di avere qualcosa in più. Maignan? E' molto veloce e agile. Ieri grande uscita all'ultimo secondo. Fa quello che i compagni si aspettano da lui"
> 
> Di Canio:"Negli ultimi venti minuti ieri poteva finire 1-1 ma il Milan ha tenuto dopo il gol di Kalulu. E in stagione ha avuto due episodi arbitrali che lo hanno penalizzato. Giroud? Ha fatto gol pesanti. Non è mai stato titolare in nessuna squadra. A volte è stato sopravvalutato a volte sottovalutato. Giocatore che ci sta, serio. Pioli ha scelto il momento giusto per dare solidità. Io faccio un nome, Calabria, ma giocherebbe titolare nella Juve? Non lo so. Ma è da tanto nel Milan perchè è un esempio fantastico. Poi Kalulu, Tomori, li stiamo facendo passare per fenomeni, sono veloci e applicati. Si è parlato di Ibra a Sanremo, ma ha fatto questo senza perdere autorevolezza".
> 
> ...


Zio della fossa grandissimo ma Di canio mi è scaduto tantissimo con queste dichiarazioni. L'ho trovato sempre lucido nelle sue analisi, ma quello che ha detto (l'ho visto in diretta) è una boiata clamorosa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Di Canio:"Negli ultimi venti minuti ieri poteva finire 1-1 ma il Milan ha tenuto dopo il gol di Kalulu. E in stagione ha avuto due episodi arbitrali che lo hanno penalizzato. Giroud? Ha fatto gol pesanti. Non è mai stato titolare in nessuna squadra. A volte è stato sopravvalutato a volte sottovalutato. Giocatore che ci sta, serio. Pioli ha scelto il momento giusto per dare solidità. Io faccio un nome, Calabria, ma giocherebbe titolare nella Juve? Non lo so. Ma è da tanto nel Milan perchè è un esempio fantastico. Poi Kalulu, Tomori, li stiamo facendo passare per fenomeni, sono veloci e applicati. Si è parlato di Ibra a Sanremo, ma ha fatto questo senza perdere autorevolezza".


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marchegiani:"Il Milan ha vinto tre delle ultime cinque per 1-0. In tutto l'anno ne aveva fatte solo due. Ha perso un pò di brillantezza e fa fatica a chiudere le partite. Però in un momento in cui tutte le squadre sono stanche, il Milan per fiducia e per giocatori che stanno facendo bene dà l'impressione di avere qualcosa in più. Maignan? E' molto veloce e agile. Ieri grande uscita all'ultimo secondo. Fa quello che i compagni si aspettano da lui"
> 
> Di Canio:"Negli ultimi venti minuti ieri poteva finire 1-1 ma il Milan ha tenuto dopo il gol di Kalulu. E in stagione ha avuto due episodi arbitrali che lo hanno penalizzato. Giroud? Ha fatto gol pesanti. Non è mai stato titolare in nessuna squadra. A volte è stato sopravvalutato a volte sottovalutato. Giocatore che ci sta, serio. Pioli ha scelto il momento giusto per dare solidità. Io faccio un nome, Calabria, ma giocherebbe titolare nella Juve? Non lo so. Ma è da tanto nel Milan perchè è un esempio fantastico. Poi Kalulu, Tomori, li stiamo facendo passare per fenomeni, sono veloci e applicati. Si è parlato di Ibra a Sanremo, ma ha fatto questo senza perdere autorevolezza".
> 
> ...



Più ci sottovalutano più godo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Marzo 2022)

@diavoloINme gli ingiocabili ancora favoriti??


----------



## gabuz (14 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marchegiani:"Il Milan ha vinto tre delle ultime cinque per 1-0. In tutto l'anno ne aveva fatte solo due. Ha perso un pò di brillantezza e fa fatica a chiudere le partite. Però in un momento in cui tutte le squadre sono stanche, il Milan per fiducia e per giocatori che stanno facendo bene dà l'impressione di avere qualcosa in più. Maignan? E' molto veloce e agile. Ieri grande uscita all'ultimo secondo. Fa quello che i compagni si aspettano da lui"
> 
> Di Canio:"Negli ultimi venti minuti ieri poteva finire 1-1 ma il Milan ha tenuto dopo il gol di Kalulu. E in stagione ha avuto due episodi arbitrali che lo hanno penalizzato. Giroud? Ha fatto gol pesanti. Non è mai stato titolare in nessuna squadra. A volte è stato sopravvalutato a volte sottovalutato. Giocatore che ci sta, serio. Pioli ha scelto il momento giusto per dare solidità. Io faccio un nome, Calabria, ma giocherebbe titolare nella Juve? Non lo so. Ma è da tanto nel Milan perchè è un esempio fantastico. Poi Kalulu, Tomori, li stiamo facendo passare per fenomeni, sono veloci e applicati. Si è parlato di Ibra a Sanremo, ma ha fatto questo senza perdere autorevolezza".
> 
> ...


Caro Di Canio, chi non cambierebbe Calabria con De Sciglio??
Direi che da un paio di anni ci si può tranquillamente chiedere "chi della Juve giocherebbe titolare nel Milan?" e non il contrario, ma si rovescia la bile vero?


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2022)

@KILPIN_91 su Italia1 c’è Sconcerti.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @KILPIN_91 su Italia1 c’è Sconcerti.


tienimi aggiornato


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> tienimi aggiornato



Tranquillo. Ci sarà il solito topic incomprensibile


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

considerando che nella juve hanno dovuto inventarsi cuadrado terzino, proprio per il buco totale con prima alternativa de sciglio, non mi sembra la squadra a cui fare riferimento per il terzino destro.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo. Ci sarà il solito topic incomprensibile


Di quel gobbo mascherato da viola


----------



## kYMERA (14 Marzo 2022)

Trevisani l'unico che dice le cose come stanno.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Trevisani l'unico che dice le cose come stanno.



Appena sentito. Sconcerti come sempre parla del nulla.


----------



## kYMERA (14 Marzo 2022)

Sabatini un altro che non si capisce cosa gli abbiamo fatto.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Sabatini un altro che non si capisce cosa gli abbiamo fatto.



Sarà interista


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marchegiani:"Il Milan ha vinto tre delle ultime cinque per 1-0. In tutto l'anno ne aveva fatte solo due. Ha perso un pò di brillantezza e fa fatica a chiudere le partite. Però in un momento in cui tutte le squadre sono stanche, il Milan per fiducia e per giocatori che stanno facendo bene dà l'impressione di avere qualcosa in più. Maignan? E' molto veloce e agile. Ieri grande uscita all'ultimo secondo. Fa quello che i compagni si aspettano da lui"
> 
> Di Canio:"Negli ultimi venti minuti ieri poteva finire 1-1 ma il Milan ha tenuto dopo il gol di Kalulu. E in stagione ha avuto due episodi arbitrali che lo hanno penalizzato. Giroud? Ha fatto gol pesanti. Non è mai stato titolare in nessuna squadra. A volte è stato sopravvalutato a volte sottovalutato. Giocatore che ci sta, serio. Pioli ha scelto il momento giusto per dare solidità. Io faccio un nome, Calabria, ma giocherebbe titolare nella Juve? Non lo so. Ma è da tanto nel Milan perchè è un esempio fantastico. Poi Kalulu, Tomori, li stiamo facendo passare per fenomeni, sono veloci e applicati. Si è parlato di Ibra a Sanremo, ma ha fatto questo senza perdere autorevolezza".
> 
> ...


Di Canio ha detto quello che anche molti tifosi milanisti dicevano a inizio anno, quando davano il Milan da settimo posto.

Noi siamo una squadra costruita con logica e competenza, gestita in modo magistrale. I risultati sono una conseguenza.


----------



## malos (14 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Sabatini un altro che non si capisce cosa gli abbiamo fatto.


Io ricordo ancora quando era a Sky che minimizzò il kroll che insultava il Milan. Non so se era stato un hacker o un collaboratore ma sotto era scritto mi sembra Milan merd....


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @diavoloINme gli ingiocabili ancora favoriti??


Pare oggi siano pieni i reparti di epatologia : fegati scoppiati ovunque.

Ma cosa vedo in vetta alla classfica?
E' il foggia?
Il corigliano?
Il leverkusen?
Il flamengo?

Il milan? Il milan non esiste.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Di Canio ha detto quello che anche molti tifosi milanisti dicevano a inizio anno, quando davano il Milan da settimo posto.
> 
> Noi siamo una squadra costruita con logica e competenza, gestita in modo magistrale. I risultati sono una conseguenza.


No di canio lo dice col senno di oggi.
E affermare OGGI che calabria non giocherebbe nella juve è malafede, anzi è negazionismo.

Il milan non è ai vertici da due campionati e mezzo per congiunzione astrale.
Il milan che da due anni e mezzo macina punti e vittorie deve giocoforza avere dei valori.

Il sistema si oppone con ogni mezzo al milan.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> No di canio lo dice col senno di oggi.
> E affermare OGGI che calabria non giocherebbe nella juve è malafede, anzi è negazionismo.
> 
> Il milan non è ai vertici da due campionati e mezzo per congiunzione astrale.
> ...


Mah fino a poche settimane fa non ci credeva nessuno neanche qui dentro che avremmo lottato per lo scudetto.

In fondo Di Canio ha detto quello che dice buona parte dei tifosi anche, cioè che "stiamo overperformando", usa dire cosi.

Per il resto che ti devo dire, per me lo vinciamo noi nonostante tutto e lo dico dalla prima giornata. Quello che dicono i giornalisti mi interessa fino ad un certo punto.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mah fino a poche settimane fa non ci credeva nessuno neanche qui dentro che avremmo lottato per lo scudetto.
> 
> In fondo Di Canio ha detto quello che dice buona parte dei tifosi anche, cioè che "stiamo overperformando", usa dire cosi.
> 
> Per il resto che ti devo dire, per me lo vinciamo noi nonostante tutto e lo dico dalla prima giornata. Quello che dicono i giornalisti mi interessa fino ad un certo punto.


Gary, hai mai visto un tifoso che non ci crede?
Eh dai..
Non confondere la critica alla proprietà, la scaramanzia, la negatività col tifo.

Io ci credevo già lo scorso anno, assieme a quel pazzo di ACmilan che ci ha abbandonato.
Un tifoso che non crede è un ossimoro.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mah fino a poche settimane fa non ci credeva nessuno neanche qui dentro che avremmo lottato per lo scudetto.
> 
> In fondo Di Canio ha detto quello che dice buona parte dei tifosi anche, cioè che "stiamo overperformando", usa dire cosi.
> 
> Per il resto che ti devo dire, per me lo vinciamo noi nonostante tutto e lo dico dalla prima giornata. *Quello che dicono i giornalisti mi interessa fino ad un certo punto.*


A me interessa eccome perchè ne risente tutto..
Il sistema si alimenta anche cosi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mah fino a poche settimane fa non ci credeva nessuno neanche qui dentro che avremmo lottato per lo scudetto.
> 
> In fondo Di Canio ha detto quello che dice buona parte dei tifosi anche, cioè che "stiamo overperformando", usa dire cosi.
> 
> Per il resto che ti devo dire, per me lo vinciamo noi nonostante tutto e lo dico dalla prima giornata. Quello che dicono i giornalisti mi interessa fino ad un certo punto.


non è proprio così, io per dire ho sempre detto che questo campionato possiam perderlo solo noi (facendo giocare certi personaggi).
dovevamo avere culo negli infortuni e lo abbiamo avuto.
purtroppo di punti ne abbiam buttati stupidamente ma ad ogni modo siamo ancora in bolla.
stiamo giocando contro nessuno, l'inter fa ridere.
ora tornano disponibili le cariatidi, vediamo se vogliamo vincer o siamo dei pagliacci.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è proprio così, io per dire ho sempre detto che questo campionato possiam perderlo solo noi (facendo giocare certi personaggi).
> dovevamo avere culo negli infortuni e lo abbiamo avuto.
> purtroppo di punti ne abbiam buttati stupidamente ma ad ogni modo siamo ancora in bolla.
> stiamo giocando contro nessuno, l'inter fa ridere.
> ora tornano disponibili le cariatidi, vediamo se vogliamo vincer o siamo dei pagliacci.


Dunque la pensi come Di Canio, anzi peggio.


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Marzo 2022)

"li stiamo facendo passare per fenomeni" che vuol dire ?


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gary, hai mai visto un tifoso che non ci crede?
> Eh dai..
> Non confondere la critica alla proprietà, la scaramanzia, la negatività col tifo.
> 
> ...


Ho addirittura dei dubbi che qualcuno sia davvero contento di dover ammettere che abbiamo una squadra in grado di vincere, dopo mesi passati a offendere allenatore società e giocatori. Ma infatti si vede quale sia l'atmosfera al minimo inciampo.

Questo non perchè si tifi contro quanto perchè forse per tanti è meglio perdere che ammettere di essersi sbagliati.

Detto questo, secondo me Di Canio ha detto quello che pensano in tanti quando sento dire che stiamo overperformando. Anche quando parlo coi miei amici tifosi di altre squadre, non hanno idea del livello che hanno raggiunto certi giocatori come Tonali Leao o Theo, che ormai se non sono tra i migliori al mondo nel proprio ruolo di sicuro lo sono in Italia. Ma al di la di loro tre, ormai i nostri sono giocatori fortissimi e di livello.
E' un errore comune comunque secondo me quando hai a che fare con una squadra giovane come la nostra: i giocatori crescono e migliorano e i giudizi devono per forza cambiare di conseguenza, non sempre si tratta di essersi sbagliati o meno.


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marchegiani:"Il Milan ha vinto tre delle ultime cinque per 1-0. In tutto l'anno ne aveva fatte solo due. Ha perso un pò di brillantezza e fa fatica a chiudere le partite. Però in un momento in cui tutte le squadre sono stanche, il Milan per fiducia e per giocatori che stanno facendo bene dà l'impressione di avere qualcosa in più. Maignan? E' molto veloce e agile. Ieri grande uscita all'ultimo secondo. Fa quello che i compagni si aspettano da lui"
> 
> Di Canio:"Negli ultimi venti minuti ieri poteva finire 1-1 ma il Milan ha tenuto dopo il gol di Kalulu. E in stagione ha avuto due episodi arbitrali che lo hanno penalizzato. Giroud? Ha fatto gol pesanti. Non è mai stato titolare in nessuna squadra. A volte è stato sopravvalutato a volte sottovalutato. Giocatore che ci sta, serio. Pioli ha scelto il momento giusto per dare solidità. Io faccio un nome, Calabria, ma giocherebbe titolare nella Juve? Non lo so. Ma è da tanto nel Milan perchè è un esempio fantastico. Poi Kalulu, Tomori, li stiamo facendo passare per fenomeni, sono veloci e applicati. Si è parlato di Ibra a Sanremo, ma ha fatto questo senza perdere autorevolezza".
> 
> ...


.


----------



## malos (14 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pare oggi siano pieni i reparti di epatologia : fegati scoppiati ovunque.
> 
> Ma cosa vedo in vetta alla classfica?
> E' il foggia?
> ...


Il Milan? Altro.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *Ho addirittura dei dubbi che qualcuno sia davvero contento di dover ammettere che abbiamo una squadra in grado di vincere, dopo mesi passati a offendere allenatore società e giocatori.* Ma infatti si vede quale sia l'atmosfera al minimo inciampo.
> 
> Questo non perchè si tifi contro quanto perchè forse per tanti è meglio perdere che ammettere di essersi sbagliati.
> 
> ...


Dai gary, tu confondi gli sfoghi in famiglia con tutto il resto.

Qua siamo tutti milanisti e tra noi ci sta tutto ma sono certo che tutti tra noi quando ci si confronta con altri si tirano fuori gli artigli e guai a chi ci tocca il rosso e il nero.

Alla fine tifo milan e voglio vincere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dunque la pensi come Di Canio, anzi peggio.



no ma neanche come te. poi non ho detto questo perchè rispondi così piccato?

di canio dice che tomori e kalulu non valgono niente ma chissà come per magia tutti rendono al 3000% mentre tu parli di leao come pallone d'oro, diaz futuro campione, maldini miglior giovane italiano, tonali leggenda (e qui mi posso avvicinare anche io), stravedi per calabria e adesso magari altri che non ricordo. e per me esageri.
io credo solo che con una stagione regolare quest'anno eravamo/siamo i favoriti se facciamo giocare chi merita, ma parliamo dell'orticello italia. perchè in italia non ci sono avversari, c'è il napoli che è una buona squadra, l'inter meno e la juve che per fortuna ha perso 2 mesi altrimenti si sa che vincerebbe lei.
in europa siamo ben lontani, mancano 4 elementi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dai gary, tu confondi gli sfoghi in famiglia con tutto il resto.
> 
> Qua siamo tutti milanisti e tra noi ci sta tutto ma sono certo che tutti tra noi quando ci si confronta con altri si tirano fuori gli artigli e guai a chi ci tocca il rosso e il nero.
> 
> Alla fine tifo milan e voglio vincere.


credo che uno di quelli a cui si riferisce sono io, si vede che non mi ha ancora capito bene.
io sarò contento se vinceremo il campionato, ovviamente, ma se vincere un campionato contro nessuno significherà santificare proprietà, dirigenza e progetto e non provare a migliorare la rotta allora meglio non vincerlo.
spero che sia CHIARO.
tante cose vanno bene ma altre vanno male e per tornare al top non basta quello che stiamo facendo. non ho intenzione di vedere il milan soffrire con l'empoli per altri 10 anni e fischiare fuori da 4o del girone contro delle squadre mediocri.
il campionato mi interessa fino a li lo lascio anche ai ladri.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no ma neanche come te. poi non ho detto questo perchè rispondi così piccato?
> 
> di canio dice che tomori e kalulu non valgono niente ma chissà come per magia tutti rendono al 3000% mentre tu parli di leao come pallone d'oro, diaz futuro campione, maldini miglior giovane italiano, tonali leggenda (e qui mi posso avvicinare anche io), stravedi per calabria e adesso magari altri che non ricordo. e per me esageri.
> io credo solo che con una stagione regolare quest'anno eravamo/siamo i favoriti se facciamo giocare chi merita, ma parliamo dell'orticello italia. perchè in italia non ci sono avversari, c'è il napoli che è una buona squadra, l'inter meno e la juve che per fortuna ha perso 2 mesi altrimenti si sa che vincerebbe lei.
> in europa siamo ben lontani, mancano 4 elementi.


No non ho risposto piccato... ma è la verità, Di Canio sta dicendo quello che leggo nel forum da settembre e puntualmente (anche peggio) ogni volta che non vinciamo.

Riguardo le mie opinioni sui giocatori, Leao lotterà per il pallone d'oro, certo, tra qualche anno, zero dubbi su questo, cosi come Tonali diventerà una leggenda e si dira "centrocampista alla Tonali" un giorno, zero dubbi anche su questo.
Su altri poi scommetto anche, vedremo. Non come questi due ma abbiamo altri talenti enormi (Theo Maignan e Kalulu sono appena un gradino sotto Leao e Tonali). Chiaro che si parla di giocatori poco piu che ventenni con una carriera davanti.

Parlando di questo campionato, io continuo a non capire il perchè si voglia sminuire questo Milan ad ogni costo, perchè non si voglia ammettere che sia semplicemente forte pero vabbe... Non dico a te, dico in generale. Sembra che facciamo 80 punti a stagione per culo. Mah... va bene.

Mai detto nulla invece sull'Europa. Li il divario è sempre enorme e c'è molto lavoro da fare. Ma anche qui, ho pochi dubbi che con questa dirigenza nel giro di qualche anno arriveremo in fondo anche alla Champions. Forse non la vinceremo, ma arriveremo in fondo di sicuro, e lo faremo spendendo un decimo delle altre, con intuizioni su giocatori che ci invidieranno tutti.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Marzo 2022)

Quando vincevano i gobbi per 1-0 si tessevano le lodi per l'essere cinici,vinciamo noi per 1-0 a siamo poco brillanti.*FORZA PORTOGALLO,mi cascasse lo scroto se non lo dico col cuore.*


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Appena sentito. Sconcerti come sempre parla del nulla.


cosa ha detto??io lo chiamo TreviGiani per le porcate che dice.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No non ho risposto piccato... ma è la verità, Di Canio sta dicendo quello che leggo nel forum da settembre e puntualmente (anche peggio) ogni volta che non vinciamo.
> 
> Riguardo le mie opinioni sui giocatori, Leao lotterà per il pallone d'oro, certo, tra qualche anno, zero dubbi su questo, cosi come Tonali diventerà una leggenda e si dira "centrocampista alla Tonali" un giorno, zero dubbi anche su questo.
> Su altri poi scommetto anche, vedremo. Non come questi due ma abbiamo altri talenti enormi (Theo Maignan e Kalulu sono appena un gradino sotto Leao e Tonali). Chiaro che si parla di giocatori poco piu che ventenni con una carriera davanti.
> ...


ma non è sminuire il milan, è metterlo nel contesto del campionato attuale.
con le dovute proporzioni siamo come il celtic in scozia nel momento in cui la juve non c'è e l'inter vende i 3 migliori.
semmai è non esaltare oltre ai propri meriti.
ti faccio notare che siamo primi senza avere miglior attacco o miglior difesa o miglior differenza reti per dire, io non ricordo nessuna squadra vincere senza minimo 1 delle 3 caratteristiche ma noi siamo la adesso, merito dello spirito di squadra e sacrificio ma anche dell'assenza dalle coppe per dire.
per me non è tutto rose e fiori, che si vinca o che si perda.
e non criticherò oltremodo ne mi esalterò a seconda di come andrà a finire, tanto le mie opinioni sono arcinote e non dipendono da 2-3 punti avanti o indietro a fine stagione.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> credo che uno di quelli a cui si riferisce sono io, si vede che non mi ha ancora capito bene.
> io sarò contento se vinceremo il campionato, ovviamente, ma se vincere un campionato contro nessuno significherà santificare proprietà, dirigenza e progetto e non provare a migliorare la rotta allora meglio non vincerlo.
> spero che sia CHIARO.
> tante cose vanno bene ma altre vanno male e per tornare al top non basta quello che stiamo facendo. non ho intenzione di vedere il milan soffrire con l'empoli per altri 10 anni e fischiare fuori da 4o del girone contro delle squadre mediocri.
> il campionato mi interessa fino a li lo lascio anche ai ladri.


Ti conosco fratello, ti conosco.
In troppo dimenticano che è un forum sul milan non di provetti procuratori e allenatori.
Che me ne frega di avere ragione o torto parlando di calcio?
Io dico la mia bevendo una birra, mica sono procuratore.

Però malafede e ignoranza le condanno, quelle si.
E non serve essere del settore per sgamarle.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> cosa ha detto??io lo chiamo TreviGiani per le porcate che dice.



Stranamente ieri sera Trevisani è stato l'unico a ricordare i torti arbitrali subiti dal Milan. 
Il nostro Sconcerti ha fatto la solita analisi a c... .
Ho già rimosso le sue parole. Forse erano troppo profonde.


----------

